# To My Little Dutch



## pam9 (Mar 5, 2010)

My family adopted Napoleon in February 2009. Just under a year old, he was so shy when we brought him home, running away when we tried to pet him and refusing to come out of his cage.

Soon, though, he seemed to get used to us. He would get so excited when someone would walk by his cage, running around and begging to come out. When he came out, he loved to be held. He still liked exploring, seeming to enjoy the heat of the radiator, and following you when you left the room he was in. He also loved dried papaya treats, one of the few treats he could eat (due to the relative softness).

Unfortunately, the reason he was at the shelter was due to malocclusions. Despite efforts to keep his teeth trimmed, he seemed to have difficulty eating and was underweight. He passed away on January 19, 2010. I really miss him.

Snuggling with my mom






Hey! Let me out!





Hanging out on top of his cage





My little munchkin


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 5, 2010)

poor bunny and you... we will pray for you,,, hugs
ink iris::hug1ray::bunnyangel2::angelandbunny:


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 5, 2010)

Rest easy little Napolean! What a sweet, darling little face!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry for your loss of such asweet boy...what a gorgeous little bunny he was


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 5, 2010)

Such a handsome little one. Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 5, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss. It's never easy having to say goodbye, especially to one so young. Rest in peace little Napoleon and binky free at the bridge.:bunnyangel2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost him. Rabbits are experts at hiding their illnesses and often we don't know until it's too late. Also, not many vets are familiar with these issues that rabbits can have, like teeth problems, and don't treat them properly. You gave him tons of love while he was with you, and he was lucky to find your family. Binky free, Napoleon.


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 5, 2010)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, I feel so bad that he passed away! He was such a beautiful bunny! I'm sorry for your loss. =(


----------



## Dustiechick (May 24, 2010)

Was such a Gorgeous bunny. Deeply Sorry for your loss.


----------

